# Breeder Won't Send Papers - what should I do?



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been trying for a year and a half to get my dog's papers. She came from a reputable breeder and I've sent so many emails I now don't know what to do. I mailed her spay papers and sent numerous emails.

Should I just let it go?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I would definitely report her to AKC. Since you are not breeding, I guess it is not crucial, but it definitely is unethical.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I've talked to some very reputable breeders who are just the worst about responding to emails. Try calling? 

Sorry if you've already done that, I couldn't tell from your post. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> I would definitely report her to AKC. Since you are not breeding, I guess it is not crucial, but it definitely is unethical.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

If you've tried a phone call and emails then I would send a certified letter to her (the kind that requires proof of signature for the receipt of the letter/mail). The letter would be type written and clearly indicate my request and expectations and a reasonable deadline for completion of receipt of your fluffs papers. Maintain a copy for your records. It will create a paper trail should you need to proceed with further action (like contacting the AKC etc.) Please let us know how this turns out for you.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

No, I haven't called but that's a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't even bother to send MiMi's registration papers in. Oh, but if you want to get the pedigree, you would want it. I just copied MiMi's parents pedigrees. If you really want it try phoning the breeder during the week.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Orchid said:


> No, I haven't called but that's a good idea. Thanks.


Definitely try that. 

If you decide to do something like CGC training or something similar you will need the dog registered. If you want to get AKC pet insurance you will need the dog registered too. Just better to do it and not need it than the other way around.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Orchid said:


> I have been trying for a year and a half to get my dog's papers. She came from a reputable breeder and I've sent so many emails I now don't know what to do. I mailed her spay papers and sent numerous emails.
> 
> Should I just let it go?


I must be lost on this thread. You said you have been trying for an year and a half to get your dog's papers and you have emailed the breeder but for an year and a half you haven't made a phone call? 
There is so many possibilities with an email - spam folder, change of address, etc. The old phone call must help you more than any suggestion we might have at this forum.
Good luck! Keep us posted.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> Definitely try that.
> 
> If you decide to do something like CGC training or something similar you will need the dog registered. If you want to get AKC pet insurance you will need the dog registered too. Just better to do it and not need it than the other way around.


I didn't know that. I have registered Boo but maybe I should


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> Definitely try that.
> 
> If you decide to do something like CGC training or something similar you will need the dog registered. If you want to get AKC pet insurance you will need the dog registered too. Just better to do it and not need it than the other way around.


CGC didn't require registration - Tessa's a "mix" of uncertain parentage and they didn't require it in order to issue her certificate. I don't know about the AKC pet insurance though.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

She called me several months ago and said she would mail the papers. When I didn't receive them I emailed her, sent my addresss again, and heard nothing. I'll give her a call tomorrow.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> CGC didn't require registration - Tessa's a "mix" of uncertain parentage and they didn't require it in order to issue her certificate. I don't know about the AKC pet insurance though.


Yes, you don't need to be a purebred, but you do require to be registered with AKC, no? Maybe 'registration' is the wrong word. I know Mieka's and Gustave's star puppy thing asked for their AKC no., but maybe it was optional.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> Yes, you don't need to be a purebred, but you do require to be registered with AKC, no? Maybe 'registration' is the wrong word. I know Mieka's and Gustave's star puppy thing asked for their AKC no., but maybe it was optional.


No, the CGC paperwork didn't require an AKC number - there's a spot for it but it's optional; in fact, Tessa can't be registered because she was a stray and I have no idea where she came from. I believe the CGC itself is now considered some sort of "title" but it's open to dogs of any type, not just pure breeds.


----------

